# Does Fumaric Acid in juice affect Fermentation



## Conan1 (Dec 29, 2010)

Hi, As a beginner to this, I have been looking at juices a lot differently than before. I know to stay away from benzoate and sorbates but I found a Northland juice at Kroger that shows Fumaric Acid and Ascorbic Acid (Vit C) in it for $2 per gal. I tried some of this and couldn't get any activity from the yeast after 4 days. It started smelling like an undercurrent of death. I put 1/4 tsp meta in must 24 hrs before pitching yeast 71B and had 5# sugar inverted to give SG of 1.090. Temp at 72 Deg. After further reading I've seen that fumaric acid can inhibit Malolactic Fermentation but does this also affect primary? Anyway, I'm not trying that juice again. I now have a must of grape and cranberry taking off after 24 hrs so I don't think my method was the problem. What do ya'll think?


----------



## Tom (Dec 29, 2010)

I found this.

_Wine
Fumaric Acid can economically acidify wine with no detectable difference in flavour. The replacement ratio of three pounds of Fumaric acid to five pounds of Citric acid can significantly reduce acidulant cost. *Fumaric acid also prevents secondary fermentation after bottling *and can act as a clarifier when low concentrations of copper and iron are present in the wine.

_
Best thing I can say is try it in a 1/2gal test. I'm leaning that it will not take off.
For juices I go to Costco. They have a few that I make.


----------



## BobF (Dec 29, 2010)

A good way to do the test is to do a starter for yeast and add small amounts of the must containing this juice. As long as it's still fermenting, add a little more periodically until it's all together.

It would also be worthwhile to check the TA of the must before adding yeast and adjust as necessary prior to starting the ferment.


----------



## Sirs (Jan 11, 2011)

if you want decent juice at a decent price Walmart has the great value apple juice for 2.28 a gallon and once you add yeast it rolls


----------



## Tom (Jan 11, 2011)

If you have a choice get 100% "not from concentrate". Alos make sure you add enough sugar to 1.085. If you just add yeast the SG is to low


----------



## Wade E (Jan 11, 2011)

To my knowledge, only sorbate, sulfites (temporarily until the S02 levels drop) and benzoate hinder fermentation.


----------

